# Starting Qmail

## ceraak

I am having a problem getting qmail to run.  I run the emerge qmail and the install runs with no problem.  

I then run the .ebuild config and it does the inputting of the names into the control files. then i created the symlinks for svscan as written.

I go to run the svscan start and get the following error:

svscan: fatal: unable to chdir to start: file does not exist.  does anyone have any suggestions for me to get this qmail operational.  I have read the differnet howto-s and tried many different things, to no avail.

thanks in advance.

----------

## Messiah

You did make a symlink from /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send to /service/qmail-send and from /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd to /service/qmail-smtpd? Double check that, and check if /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send and /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd exist.

----------

## ceraak

I actually got it working, I think I had a bad download of qmail  I ran another emerge rsync for the new list, the unmerged and remerged qmail, added svscan to my rc init and all worked as it should.

Thanks.

----------

## ceraak

Well it worked for a few, now I get my messages stuck in the queues.  here is the return of ./qmail-stat:

messages in queue: 2

messages in queue but not yet processed: 1

i looked a the qmail-send log and it looked like one of the mails got rejected with the following message:

delivery 1 failure:  Connected to_x.x.x.x_but sender_was_rejected./Remote_Host_said:<anonymous@x.x.x >Domain_of_Sender_address_anonymous@xxx.xxxx.net does not exist. it looks like my host configuration is not quite right, but I dont know where...  :Sad: 

any ideas??

thanks again

----------

